# id this ?crypt?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So this is one of the plants that came with the load of stuff I got from CarmenH originally...

at first I thought it was just a small crypt wendtii, and threw it in near the others, but now looking at the distinct flat growth habit, its definitely different.
Since last year its put out at least half the leaves pictured, but never grown *up*

Any thoughts? (disregard the shrimp)


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looks like crypt parva. Some stay low in higher light conditions.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

How long are the leaves? Possibly a Crypt Willisii or hybrid of some sort.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Leaves are 3/8" wide max by about 2" long, total plant size is maybe 4" wide


----------

